# Meal Replacement



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Can anybody recommend a good meal replacement?

Already take 2 protein shakes per day and don't really want to increase that.

Looking for lean gains in weight and not interested in any of the weight gainers which just seem to be full of sh1te?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

At home blend up oats whey blueberries and water, add some olive/walnut oil for healthy fats?

You can adjust it yourself then!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

My off season meal replacement is

1 and half scoop bodybuildingwarehouse banoffee whey

Half cup milk

Cup of ice cold water

Powdered or instant oats (1 or 2 scoops)

1 tea spoon Udos oil

1 banana

Blend together

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Tried: 100g oats, 100g peanut butter, 450ml milk or water, 2 scoops of whey protein.

Really nice


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Tried: 100g oats, 100g peanut butter, 450ml milk or water, 2 scoops of whey protein.
> 
> Really nice


Good shout there mate! Have you looked at my protein cookies? Very good and about 45g protein too!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Good shout there mate! Have you looked at my protein cookies? Very good and about 45g protein too!


wots the recipe dude?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Have you looked at my protein cookies? Very good and about 45g protein too!


No, got the recipe?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I wanna see :laugh:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> wots the recipe dude?


Haha sorry. I mean My Protein the company cookies. Or you just taking the pi$$ outta me!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ffs no i gen thought it was ur own recipe. i doubt id buy cookies from my protein. would rather make my own


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> ffs no i gen thought it was ur own recipe. i doubt id buy cookies from my protein. would rather make my own


Haha ah well!!! Go on mp and check out the ingredients


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Haha ah well!!! Go on mp and check out the ingredients


Loads of recipes on here!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Loads of recipes on here!


Jobs a carrot then. I'll check them too and get baking


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

boditronics mass attack is quality stuff as well


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

DEJ said:


> boditronics mass attack is quality stuff as well


Is it not stacked with sugar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Is it not stacked with sugar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


na just low gi from oats its good **** use it myself couldnt live without it now i know your sayin tho most are just tubs of sugar!


----------

